# My Saltwater Set-Up, Step by Step



## adpgibso (Aug 8, 2005)

Hey all, thought I'd go through with ya step by step what I am doing, and when I am doing it to my cycling 29 gal eurostyle tank. Feel free to give suggestions or comments as I go along, telling everything about my numbers to the condition of my tank.This may give some of you advice or a go to guide on what the outcomes of things are going to be before you actually do them. Saltwater tanks are all about minimizing loss...so learn from others mistakes. No fish added as of yet. Ideas?

LIST OF EQUIPMENT
29-GALLON EUROSTYLE TANK
2 179GPH POWERHEADS
1 HOT MAGNUM CANISTER FILTER (250GPH)
1 SUBMERSIBLE 300W HEATER
2 20LB BAGS ARAGALIVE SAND (APPROX 2" BED)
1 COMPACT FLUORESCENT OUTER ORBIT (1-65WATT DUAL DAYLIGHT 6500/10000K, 1-65 WATT DUAL ACTINIC 420/460NM, 2 LUNAR LIGHTS)
3 LBS LIVE ROCK
6 LBS BASE ROCK

SALTWATER TANK TEST RESULTS AND APPEARANCE 

DATE	SALINITY	pH	NITRATE	NITRITE	AMMONIA	TEMPERATURE NOTES
1.023-1.026	8.0-8.3	<20 MG/L	APPROX 0	APPROX 0	76-80 DEGREES F CONDITIONS OF/ADDITIONS TO TANK AS OF DATE LISTED
8/16/2005 TANK SET UP 
8/17/2005 8.1	0	0	0.25 
8/18/2005 7.9	5	0.15	0.3 
8/23/2005	1.0235	7.9	5	0.25	0.4	76 
8/24/2005	1.0235	7.9	3	0.15	0.3	76.5 
8/25/2005	1.0235	7.9	3	0	0.3	76.5 ADDED WHOLE COCKTAIL SHRIMP TO BUILD AMMONIA
8/28/2005	1.0235	7.7	15	0.75	3	80 
8/30/2005	1.0235	7.7	20	3	0.75	82 10% WHATER CHANGE (3 GAL), HEAT UP IN APT
9/2/2005	1.0235	7.9	0.25	0.1	0.4	77 EXCESSIVE ALGAE, CUT 6500K/10000K LIGHT FROM 12 TO 8 HRS
9/13/05 WILL BE 4 WEEKS OF CYCLING


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like your on the right track, although everyone here knows I'm not a fan of canister filters, hot mags are pretty good... just be sure to keep that detritus from building up in there. I'd add a skimmer and about 20 more pounds of base/liverock at least. Sounds like you've got quite a bit of flow, but what are you planning on keeping? Sounds like a few lower to moderate light corals and such to me. If you do corals I'd get that sg up there a bit to 1.025ish or a bit more.


----------

